# Important Gmail question



## JohnV (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all, especially computer techies:

It's time for me to wipe my computer. It's running at maximum usage, so everything is slow. I was told that this is normal, that it's easier to store what you want to keep on disc, and then do a full restoration of the programs. That, they tell me, is a lot easier than trying to clean it all out piece by piece. 

So I've been putting everying that I want to keep on disc. But I've got a lot of mail in my Gmail account that I have to be sure to keep. If I wipe my harddrive, and reload all the programs, will all my mail still be there in Gmail? I think it will be, but I have to be absolutely sure of it. I'd rather buy another computer than lose those. Or do I have to copy and paste each one onto a disc?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 8, 2007)

matthew said:


> John,
> 
> Unless I am completely mistaken, or you are running a different sort of operation, I would say that you don't need to worry about gmail. It is web based, so all of the information will be available, regardless of what computer you are using.
> 
> Matthew



That's right, so long as you haven't deleted them from gmail's servers. They keep everything otherwise.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 8, 2007)

John, I believe what Matthew says is true. When I am traveling out of my present country (Cyprus), and use computers belonging to others, my Gmail account remains as is. Note that I do not download the emails into my (or any) computer; I leave them on the Gmail site.

However, if you have a pop (or like) connection where all the emails are downloaded into your computer email program, removing them from the Gmail website, then you will lose them if you scub your computer.

I should say I am a novice when it come to technical matters.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 8, 2007)

John,

There is a really simple test. Check your Gmail account from a different computer (say at the library). If you see all your information (contacts, emails, etc) then there is absolutely no problem with wiping the hard drive (as far as Gmail is concerned).


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 8, 2007)

Assuming you are refering to Google's web interface, they hold everything on their server. Nothing you do to your HD will not effect your Gmail account or anything you have saved there.


----------



## JohnV (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I've done that. I used my son's computer to access my Gmail. (I open Gmail and Hotmail each in their own program, so I'm not using POP to download them onto another.) My son's computer shows me exactly what my own computer shows me. 

That's the assurance that I needed. Much thanks. 

It would be a lot of work opening and then copying and pasting it all, one at a time. I've been using Gmail as my own file system for these correspondences, not thinking that I might need to back it all up some day. 

I'm supposing that Hotmail works the same way, right? It too has all the information stored by the server, and not on my computer? I'll test that the same way, come to think of it. 

That's the mark of a real techie, I think; one who can show you a test to show that the answer is the right one. Thanks Fred. Thanks to all for helping me. Your assurances helped convince me. I'm going for it!


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 9, 2007)

Gmail is awesome and will not delete anything unless you tell it to.
If it was deleting your emails after downloading, you would know it.
I use pop access and web access to Gmail and I also get Gmail on my cell phone.
Pretty cool.
Best email I have ever used.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

JohnV said:


> OK, I've done that. I used my son's computer to access my Gmail. (I open Gmail and Hotmail each in their own program, so I'm not using POP to download them onto another.) My son's computer shows me exactly what my own computer shows me.
> 
> That's the assurance that I needed. Much thanks.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Hotmail will work the same way. That was a good way to test it Fred. It kind of got to the point since it would be hard for many to understand why others meant by POP. It's my job to simplify user experience and come up with ways to ensure that minutia are taken care of.

I was at a confirmation brief for a huge exercise coming up yesterday and asked the Company that works for me if they confirmed that they had all the cables and parts they needed for all the Comm Equipment. We live an die by minutia like a simple part. The new Company Commander had ensured he had everything by setting everything up, getting the Comm to work and then packing it all up to embark. A huge effort but a really good idea.

I know this is a bit of a sidebar but I'm always impressed by people that use their imagination to foresee problems and head them off before they develop. This guy is the first Officer that's worked for me that I'm convinced will probably be a General Officer some day.


----------

